# Crappy construction



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Went to my great grandmother in-laws 96th today and the retirement apartments she is in has a few issues. It was just finished about a year ago and already she has had to move out of her 5th floor apartment cause water was leaking in when it rains then I saw her new place on the main floor and it looks like its been through an earth quake.
The last two pics are at the threshold to her unit and it's pretty obvious that either the grade beam is sinking or the slab is lifting which is tearing the walls apart.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

that's what happens when builders wanna make more profit


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It's probably just the building saying " Get this ugly carpet and wallpaper off of me ! ":blink:

Only a year ? Wow ! That's pretty bad. The worst part is that probably no heads will roll. Or the wrongs ones will.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

keke said:


> that's what happens when builders wanna make more profit


:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy sh1t!
The floors!!!!???
That's concrete?!?!
Is that core slabs!? or just a concrete over pour for in floor heating?! 
That's not safe man....
I'd be scared of falling through! lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my

If only they had used hotmud and me$h tape, none of this would of happened:jester::jester:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Holy sh1t! The floors!!!!??? That's concrete?!?! Is that core slabs!? or just a concrete over pour for in floor heating?! That's not safe man.... I'd be scared of falling through! lol


Yeah the slab and the grade beam are separating, and this is a big building, 5 stories and around 150 apartments. I actually worked in it two years ago for a couple days, things were slow for me so I walked in of the street and asked for $35/hr they said 32 and I started taping the small common areas like bathrooms and laundry but I got sick of hauling my tools in and out every day and they had no working elevators so you had to hump everything up the stairs, and I just can't work for someone else.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sink hole???


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> Yeah the slab and the grade beam are separating, and this is a big building, 5 stories and around 150 apartments. I actually worked in it two years ago for a couple days, things were slow for me so I walked in of the street and asked for $35/hr they said 32 and I started taping the small common areas like bathrooms and laundry but I got sick of hauling my tools in and out every day and they had no working elevators so you had to hump everything up the stairs, and I just can't work for someone else.


 five stories?.....get the hell out of there now, it's coming down.


----------

